# I arrived in Korea



## Jgon

Which one is appropriate to use: 내가 vs 나는?

난 한국에 도착했어요 or 내가 한국에 도착했어요 

I want it to mean "I arrived in Korea."


----------



## Kross

Are you having a hard time choosing a proper subject between 난 and 내가? If so, you need to decide first to whom that sentence is spoken. For example, when it is intended for someone older then you, 저 would be a better subject.


----------



## Jgon

This is said to someone how is of the same age as I am. My only concern here is which one is more natural or appropriate to use.


----------



## Kross

If you guys are close, you can just say, "나 한국에 도착했어."


----------



## Jgon

Thanks for the reply~


----------

